# Milling Attachment



## BigBore (Jan 6, 2010)

This a bit of the ol' cart before the horse since I don't have my lathe yet. I was thinking about milling attachments for lathes. I can't seem to find anything about them. I thinking for a 9X20 or 10X22. What are they actually called and where would somebody buy one. I here mention of them but haven't actually seen one. Thanks Y'all.

Ed


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Ed,

They are indeed called a 'milling attachment'. Not too many folks make them for their lathes these days. Taig makes them for their tiny machines. Companies like Atlas and South Bend used to make them for theirs.

Andy Lofquist sells a kit for a milling attachment suitable for 9-10 inch lathes.

http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/MLA-5.html


----------



## Kermit (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNSRIT?PMPXNO=2111822&PMT4NO=77193518


That is the one I use. Be careful of the size of your tool post. I have the 4 way, factory supplied tool post and the attachment would not fit into it. It had .125" milled off of each side, interior to the mount before it was wide enough to fit the tool post.  I have a chinese clone 9x lathe.

A total of .25" was removed before I could use the milling attachment.


Kermit


----------



## black85vette (Jan 6, 2010)

Anytime you are looking for stuff for import machine equipment check with www.littlemachineshop.com.  They have two milling attachments for lathes. I bought the Taig version from them. Had to make a mounting for it to use it on my 7x10. Have also used it on my 12x36 Atlas.  They are very limited in the size of material, lenth of cut and rigidity. But they are also really cheap and for me it was the difference in doing smaller lighter milling or no milling at all. That is, until I got a mill.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 6, 2010)

Ed,

Another name for them is "Vertical Slide."

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## BillC. (Jan 6, 2010)

Does anyone need one of these? I have one similar to the one offered by MSC (maybe a bit larger) that I can offer to someone in need of a milling application on a lathe. While not the best way; necessity will win every time. Let me know if someone may need this attachment. I'll post a photo or two or three. It's old - and that makes it good stuff!

Bill C.


----------



## New_Guy (Jan 7, 2010)

i came found a book in the library yesterday and it has an article on how to make a cool milling attachment designed so everything to make it can be done on the lathe and a saw 

the book was called project one


----------



## BigBore (Jan 7, 2010)

New_Guy - Any more specific information on that Project One book? Couldn't find it. Author , publisher or what not?

Bob - thanks, "vertical slide" opened up some more links.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 7, 2010)

"Projects One" was published by Village Press and is a collection of articles from early Home Shop Machinist magazines.

Chuck


----------



## BigBore (Jan 7, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> "Projects One" was published by Village Press and is a collection of articles from early Home Shop Machinist magazines.
> 
> Chuck



Thanks, Dude! Thm:

Ed


----------



## cfellows (Jan 7, 2010)

This is a drawing I made which shows what the milling attachment featured in Projects One looks like. It is more or less to scale.







Chuck


----------



## New_Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah thats a great book lots of useful tips that milling attachment to me looks like it could take a milling spindle or a small dividing head latter on and that would be really handy even if you have a mill


----------



## Antman (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi all,
  Im planning on making a vertical slide for milling on my Chinese 9x19 clone and a thought dawned on me  what about using the top-slide, removing the toolpost, fitting a table and mounting it on an angle plate on the cross-slide  or is that just a dumb idea?
  Ant


----------



## tel (Jan 10, 2010)

No Ant, that's been done before with some success - forget just who, but one of the English ME writer in days of yore made frequent mention of doing it.


----------



## Antman (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Tel for the positive feedback. Im still very new at this machining thing but its nice to know that at least my thinking is on the right lines.
   Ant


----------



## black85vette (Jan 10, 2010)

Antman  said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Im planning on making a vertical slide for milling on my Chinese 9x19 clone and a thought dawned on me  what about using the top-slide, removing the toolpost, fitting a table and mounting it on an angle plate on the cross-slide  or is that just a dumb idea?   Ant



Ant;

Here is a link from a post by Tin Falcon on another thread. Just go down the page to the milling attachment part of the page.

http://www.varmintal.com/alath.htm

Also a pic of just what you describe


----------

